# Dragula !



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey everybody, Don't know if all of you caught this but in Christians response in another thread He said he is having surgery. He's having back surgery, SOooooooooo I thought it would be nice if we all could give him a big Hobby talk send off and wish him well Before, During and After the surgery. Chris has given all of us great deals on here and I just thought it would be nice to keep him in our thoughts while he goes threw this.

In a side note...............!! Christian has some other , REALLY GREAT NEWS , but I am not going to ruin it for him, He will have to tell you guys himself ,LOL ! ( Congradulations are in order everyone !) 
Take care Christian and Speedy recovery ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Speedy recovery required!!*

Best wishes Christian for a speedy recovery!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Take it easy!! get well ASAP!!!! 

Wes


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Best wishes Chris, and I know all will be better after recovery than it is before surgery - it's just that in-between part that can "Drag" out a little......


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL Hey Christian, Get Well soon ....or we're gonna kick your butt ! Oh wait a minute, that would kind of hamper the speedy recovery. Just do everything the Docs tell ya ! 
Best Wishes


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Drag,,
Best wishes buddy!! Get well soon.. 
Chris


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Good luck Chris, hope for a speedy recovery. I saw the original post so congrats on being a dad again! When I saw both announcements in the original post I thought that maybe you were getting fixed ;-)


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Christian - You're in my prayers for successful surgery and a speedy recovery...

kevin


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

'65 Nova said:


> Christian - You're in my prayers for successful surgery and a speedy recovery...
> 
> kevin


Standing in agreement with that! AMEN!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Good Luck and Godspeed!
Hope you have some Hot Nurses to keep your mind off the pain 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

CONGRATS and get well soon!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

God speed......

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Get well soon Chris!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Remember to follow the Dr.'s instructions, then get better...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Drag,
Best wishes and a speedy recovery! Just don't lift anything either. 

:thumbsup: rr


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Best wishes on a successful surgery. As someone who has had a very successful lumbar fusion, my only regret was messing around with it for so many years before finding a cutter. I wasted a lot of time and $$ on physical threapy, chriopracters, drugs, etc...

The worst part of the recovery is when the nurse takes away the catheter and the morphine button. The party is over once those are gone and you might just as well go home. The woman that claims to love me forgot and left me on the pot for over an hour the day I went home.  Don't let 'em get further than an earshot away until you can fend for yourself again.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hey Chris ,
Best of luck with the surgery pal. Also a very heart felt congrats on becoming a father once more ! Nothing more important as a job nor more rewarding .

Later , Dennis :woohoo::thumbsup:*


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Get back soon Drag, and you know your in my prayers they get er fixed this time.. Be Well POps!

Coach!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Get Well Soon!!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Get well soon!!

Marty


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Didn't Darg have back surgey just before he first son was born? Not infering anything Good luck and a speedy rcovery Drag


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Darg............lol............a new nickname. Back surgery can go on and on and be problems your whole life, my dad battled back surgery a few times, sucks. Hope everything goes well Drag.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Man,you guys are the BEST!!When I get back up to speed all those who wished speedy recovery and congrats will get some smokin deals!!!God bless you guys!
Christian


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Darg,
The best deal would be having you back in good shape. Hey, I've been thinkin,(uhoh) with everyone else building a shop, how about you opening up a car lot?

Me thinks too much slot cars.

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :hat:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Im not a big diorama guy.I like to just let my work be the art,and you guys my muse.
Christian


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Darg............lol............a new nickname. Back surgery can go on and on and be problems your whole life, my dad battled back surgery a few times, sucks. Hope everything goes well Drag.


Sorry, Ed...
First thing that I thought of was..."Well why didn't he stop HAVING the back surgerys, hey?" This is what happens when I get up before the chickens.


Chris,

When I was younger (MUCH younger)....well...almost twenty years ago) a friend's mother had surgery. She was on her back for more than a month while encased from the neck to tailbone in a hinged hard plastic shell. It had latches down the side like a toolbox! The docs literally made a mold of her body for this.
Is this still common procedure? Chris, is this what you* have to deal with?
Gods, I hope not! I can't imagine what it must be like to deal with something like that.

I hope everything goes your way, Chris. Every one deserves good things now and again, yeah?:thumbsup:

Brightest blessings!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

This will be #3 surgery,so i hope this new neurosurgeon has his act together,thank you guys so very much,means alot more than you will ever know.
Christian


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry this took so long to get out, good luck with the surgery, and tell the doctor to have a very easy day. Also congrats on that other thing,:thumbsup: my, my, my. :wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

bearsox said:


> *Hey Chris ,
> Best of luck with the surgery pal. Also a very heart felt congrats on becoming a father once more ! Nothing more important as a job nor more rewarding .
> 
> Later , Dennis :woohoo::thumbsup:*


Awesome quote Dennis!
Christian


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh Yeah, my bad. I didn't get to say Congradulations on the BABY ! Sorry ! CONGRATS Christian ! I wasn't sure if anyone else on here knew thats why i didn't want to say anything.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hurry back man, and a big congrats on a new little one coming!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

chris,

i hope everything goes well for you and a speedy recovery as well.:wave:

wheelz63
Richard


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Pomfish said:


> Good Luck and Godspeed!
> Hope you have some Hot Nurses to keep your mind off the pain
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


My wife is a nurse at the hospital I will be operated on,so I will have to mind my p's and q's...lol!!
Christian


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Good luck with the surgery. Hope it goes well Chris. And congrats on the new crumbsnatcher.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Best of luck Chris. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery. Dave.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Good luck and I pray for God's speed in your recovery.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I really cant tell you guys how much it means to have all these well wishes and prayers,this board,and you guys are the BEST!God bless you all!
Christian


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I found out friday I will have to have 5 level fusion done,should lay me up for 2 months or so,any prayers would be greatly appreciated,God Bless you.
christian


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wish you could just boil yer chassis straight again Chris! When is D-day?

Wishing you a well oiled recovery.

Please post pics of yer cool new scar.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Chris,

Good luck with your surgery. I've had two fusion surgeries and they worked quite well. I had L4 through S1 fused in 1999 and Added L3 in 2001 as my discs continued to degenerate. Here's an xray. The cool thing is I now have Titanium and Carbon Fibre in my back which is like a 1:1 racecar. Hang in there - it does get better.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Guys,i have been very very sick,with the pain medication i was taking quit working,and i have been severely ill.my surgery has been delayed a week.Please,if you like me or care about me as a fellow human,please pray for me..God Bless you all.
Christian


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

We remember you, brother! :thumbsup:

blessed be!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

YOu're in our prayers Chris!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hang in there Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hang in there Chris - you'll be OK.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Will Do Buddy !


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

consider it done... 


Chris


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Take care Chris, your health is important to you and your family.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Our thoughts and prayers are with you...*

Chris, our thoughts and prayers are with you. Best of luck and a speedy recovery.

Gary, Donna, and Nathan Boyd

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hang in there, Chris. It will get better. Keeping you in my prayers. Russ


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Definitely praying for you and believing for your sickness to stop now, for the pain medication to do what it was made it to do in your body and that it will not cause you any further harm or illness, and that you have favor with the doctors and/or hospital that your surgery will no longer be delayed but instead they will bring you in sooner than expected. I also pray that you have peace and joy and that comfort come into your life now and that the distraction of pain and illness must go, NOW! And we pray all of this in Jesus mighty name! AMEN! We are standing and believing with you and with your faith now Christian!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Get better som Christian, your Boy needs ya strong so thats what I will pray for a 100% complete recovery and a quality of life you have not enjoyed for some time now.. tell the docs Coach said fix it no more delays or I will come up there and kick thier behinds for them see how they like waiting for a repair...


Dave


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

God bless all of you so much!!i havent been myself on the boards lately and hope everyone forgives me.PD2,AMEN!!!!!!!!!
Christian


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Get well Christian


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

Keep you spirits up! We are all pulling for you


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Chris, haven't been yourself? Pain, stress and loss can do that to all of us. Prayers said, and will continue until you are back better than ever.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I wanted to post a pick up of my recent castings,helps keep me from being to bummed.Hope you enjoy,these are coming out FANTASTIC thanks to the new way im claying up the cars.Thanks everyone,God Bless you all!!
Christian


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry about the dust specks in the pic.
Christian


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

VERY nice casting Christian! I like that a lot! My father had a '69 Z-28 in LeMans blue with the white stripes. Car was sweet until it got stolen and stripped down to nothing. My father still kicks himself in the rear wishing he had rebuilt the car vs. just taking the insurance money. Oh well - we can't change the past because it has passed, so we choose to live in the future and not make the same mistakes.

Still standing and believing for your healing and surgery to be sooner bro! I'm expecting the GOOD report!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

That looks great Christian ! Keep your chin up ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Great looking Camaro, Christian! We're all pulling for you.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Chris hope your getting more sleep at night now.You have alot of friends here pulling for you.I hope your days and night are pain free. fcb take care.


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Chris,

Take your time and get better. Your work is awesome ! I believe, I met you and bought some cars from you at the Richfield Show years ago. It was a night show. That night, I got a grey sparkle Low-Rider Merc, and a red Porsche 911. One of favorites is the orange Porsche Spyder...what a great runner. I'll post some pics soon. Thanks again !

blessings


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How you doing Chris?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone seen Dragula lately?

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't seen him.. The first month of recovery has got to be the roughest part of the healing process, and I'm sure he's been quite medicated. I hope everything went ok with the surgery and he's back in the saddle soon!! I'm also sure his TM has her hands full between nursing him back to health, taking care of the family, morning sickness, etc. and when things settle down, one of them will send an update!! Best wishes to them and hope all is going well!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

He must be feeling better, he keeps putting stuff up on the BAY. IMO


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I thought he was set to go in on Nov. 12 or so . . . maybe I am remembering it wrong.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Check this out...over $200.00 now!!!*

I see Drag has been busy! Nice job man...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160294885438

Bob...Think that this Rat Fink T-Bucket is way cool...zilla


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

bobhch said:


> I see Drag has been busy! Nice job man...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160294885438
> 
> Bob...Think that this Rat Fink T-Bucket is way cool...zilla


Bob,

While that is one sweet car....and a VERY interesting e-Bay ad...I don't think that is Dragjet's. This is his e-Bay stuff, if I'm not mistaken:

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZdragjetQ5fresinsQQssPageNameZSTRKQ3aMEFSQ3aMESOI

Right? 

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Check one more time...in blue!!!!*



PD2 said:


> Bob,
> 
> While that is one sweet car....and a VERY interesting e-Bay ad...I don't think that is Dragjet's. This is his e-Bay stuff, if I'm not mistaken:
> 
> ...


PD2,

Ummmmm unless there are 2 Dragjet resins...Read the description once again. Drag always does great stuff and this is Sweeeeeet!

Bob...you gotta read it man...zilla


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I read it as Chris at least made the body. Somebody else is selling it.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

70ss said:


> I read it as Chris at least made the body. Somebody else is selling it.


Yup - Chris cast the resin, but this guy:

http://cgi3.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=famouscarz

is selling it as a one-of-a-kind custom. Bob, I thought you meant that Chris was selling the car. My mistake bro. :hat:

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Dragjet*

Chris has been selling several beauties like this one....
http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-molded-in-Yellow-AP-Corvette-RED-stripe-read-below_W0QQitemZ180303660933QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180303660933&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Chriistian !
Hope you are doing good buddy ! Let us know as soon as you can !
:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How's Chris doing?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Surgery was done last monday,now kinda learning to walk again,God Bless you guys.
Christian


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hang in there, Chris!
If you are HERE then it went well, yeah? :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Surgery was done last monday,now kinda learning to walk again,God Bless you guys.
> Christian


Great to see you back posting! Hope your recovery goes well!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Dragula said:


> Surgery was done last monday,now kinda learning to walk again,God Bless you guys.
> Christian


You are blessed bro! Blessed to be up and well enough to post! Glad to hear that your surgery went well and that things are progressing in your full recovery!

Keep the Faith!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey ! Wb Chris! Good to hear they finally did the surgery.. get better soon man!


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Chris,
Hang in there. The hard part is over, It's all down hill now. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Christian ! Speedy recovery and best wishes. Hope you have a great Turkey day too. WB to HT !


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey buddy, glad you're in recovery mode! Have a great holiday...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Take your time, get better, and then get back to work.. We're patient (Sort of)!!! Glad to hear the surgery went ok and you're almost back in the saddle!! May your recovery be swift, complete and as painless as possible!!! Welcome back!!!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*A speedy recovery*

and enjoy the holidays. Take care!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Glad to see you back!*

I am guessing your surgery went well...?
I hope for a speedy recovery...

Scott


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Chris!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Good to hear from you Chris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Chris,

Bless you and yours & hope that this helps you out a whole bunch with your back problems. 

Bob


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*You go - Chris!*



































It's Shake 'n Bake and Chris helped! The Super IIIs are done. Two remain. Serious inquires [email protected]

This aside, I know we are all blessed by Chris's participation in the hobby. We trust and pray that Chris has a complete healing and recovery.

TF


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

welcome back Chris, take it easy and heal well. you have been missed.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome back Chris, hope everything went well and fixes the problem for a speedy recovery...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope all is well with ya Chris!!!! God bless you and may you get back in the saddle soon!!!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Dragula said:


> Surgery was done last monday,now kinda learning to walk again,God Bless you guys.
> Christian


Get Well soon Christian! It's good to hear from you!


----------

